# Already Gone



## Jim-Bob (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone read this new book by Ken Ham & Britt Beemer ?

Already Gone

I respect Ham's work in other topics (Creation).


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 21, 2009)

No I have not read it but it looks interesting


----------

